# Rabbit Outing??



## mich buckmaster (Nov 20, 2001)

Anyone interested in having a rabbit hunting outing here in Jan, Feb, or March. There is a big lot of State land between Vandalia and Three Rivers. If anyone would like to let me know. There is plenty of land and good times to be have. By the way I dont have dogs, but I sure do get in there, when I can.


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

Hell yeah.

Let me know when. As long as the snow isn't too deep. Neither me or the dog qualify as athletic.....lol

I'm limited to Sundays though.


----------



## Hunter333 (Jan 19, 2000)

Sign me up! No dog and I cant shoot for squat but sounds like fun


----------



## huntingfool43 (Mar 16, 2002)

Sounds like fun,no dog unless you want me to bring my old Basset hound.


----------



## Dead Bird (Oct 2, 2001)

Sounds great..

Not fimiliar with the area, but is there a palce to hang out for a night..



Let me know when...


----------



## NEMichsportsman (Jul 3, 2001)

I would be interested as well...maybe some of us guys from the SE can get together and head over as a group??? I will watch for more details...


----------



## mich buckmaster (Nov 20, 2001)

I have a plot book of all the state land available to hunt and I will check out some places before hand to see what is what. I think we should hunt right after the muzzleloader season or 1st of January becasue of the hunting pressure on bunnies as the season goes on. If we dont have too many we can go to some of my Private Land. If not we will have PLENTY of land to shoot bunnies. Lets see how the snow is by the end of the month. I am glad that there is some interest here at the site.


----------



## bvanzalen (Mar 20, 2002)

Count me in Buckmaster. I might even be able to come up with a free place for some guys to bunk in Three Rivers. Let me know if you need any help putting this together. 

Bob


----------



## Robert W. McCoy Jr (Jan 18, 2002)

Does any body over there have a pole barn or somewhere they can get out of the weather if it's bad?

Gotta take care of my pup's.
I know a few guy's that may be interreasted.


----------



## solasylum (Mar 29, 2000)

Count me in as well!! After the last two outing's I've attended I don't see how I can miss anymore!! They are just too much fun!!

Scott


----------



## bvanzalen (Mar 20, 2002)

You bring the dogs and I'll find a place to keep 'em! 

I may have one maybe two bedrooms in my basement available for hunters. Nothing fancy but comfy. The dogs can stay in the garage or even in the basement. 

If we get a group of hunters that need a place to bunk, I have other options I can check into...

Bob


----------



## gunrod (Jan 16, 2001)

Keep me posted on a date. I too can't shoot for crap but would love to go if I can swing it past work.


----------



## wild bill (Apr 20, 2001)

count me in as well. sounds like a good time to be had.


----------



## Hunter333 (Jan 19, 2000)

Looks like there are plenty of us that want to attend so lets make this happen!! I need some new meat to put in my game chili  Scott, maybe we can ride together if timing works out.


----------



## Robert W. McCoy Jr (Jan 18, 2002)

I would becoming with a buddy to share the drive.
I'll take you up on that offer.
Who's gonna set the date?

Bvanzalen got any spots by you with rabbits?
If they are there my pup's will get them going.


----------



## bvanzalen (Mar 20, 2002)

I have tons of spots. As Mich Buckmaster stated, we have lots of state land in our area. 

One spot in particular comes to mind. We call it the "rabbit factory". Unfortunately it's too thick for us mortals to enter. A perfect setup for some good hounds. Can't wait...... 

If anyone wants to stay in the Three Rivers area let me know.


----------



## chromium (Oct 10, 2001)

> _Originally posted by gunrod _
> * I too can't shoot for crap but would love to go *


I'm glad I don't frequent Lincoln Park! LMAO


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

I would also suggest painting your dog orange.


----------



## Robert W. McCoy Jr (Jan 18, 2002)

Let set it up!

Shoeman I put bells on them.
But orange wouldn't be a bad idea. 

Best way to be safe is wait untill there on a rabbit. You know where there at then..


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

I'm in too.
There is also some State Game Land near Fowler, it's in Thunderhead's neck of the woods. It's mid state and probably only 1-2 hours at most for everyone. Just a suggestion, but I'm gonna make this one.


----------



## Robert W. McCoy Jr (Jan 18, 2002)

I'm up for any weekend.
Let me know.
I think once the date is set the outing will fall togeather.
We need to get some other hound hunters into this.
I know there are a couple of people on the site with beagles..


----------



## Hunter333 (Jan 19, 2000)

How far are we talking from Muskegon? Due to limited funds, I will either drive down that day or put a tent up somewhere. I love camping in the winter, especially if it is in someones barn


----------



## bvanzalen (Mar 20, 2002)

mich buckmaster came up with the idea so I'm gonna follow his lead.


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

Count me in. I haven't been rabbit hunting in a few years, so its about time to get back a it!


----------



## Thunderhead (Feb 2, 2002)

I'd like to make it. I'll be able to plan better once a date is set.


----------



## gunrod (Jan 16, 2001)

> *I too can't shoot for crap but would love to go if I can swing it past work.*





> *I'm glad I don't frequent Lincoln Park! LMAO*


Walked right into that one didn't I.


----------



## Robert W. McCoy Jr (Jan 18, 2002)

What would be a good date for you?


----------



## mich buckmaster (Nov 20, 2001)

Now that we are looking to have a pretty good turn out, maybe we need to look at lodging for some. I know that people can stay in Three Rivers at a few places, I will get names soon, and some could come to Niles and stay. I think we need to wait a little to look at the weather. Unless others want to just make a date and screw how much snow there is. Looks like we wont have snow at least until the end of the month. 

Any ideas would be great. Also where ever some of stay, we need to find a place to hang out for the night to party a little


----------



## Whit1 (Apr 27, 2001)

Keep me posted. I don't have hounds anymore, but the sound of their baying sends shivers down my spine.

Don't ya worry 'bout snow depth Ralph, I'll keep you afloat.


----------



## bvanzalen (Mar 20, 2002)

I can check on motel/hotel prices in Three Rivers. I'm sure we can get a group discount. Need to know how many need lodging.


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

I probably won't need a place to stay, depending on where we hunt. I can crash at my folks place in Niles...or maybe I'll call Mrs. Michigan Buckmaster, maybe she can hook me up lol! Although a room near the food and drink isn't a bad idea!


----------



## solasylum (Mar 29, 2000)

I am in depending on the date! I would need lodging.

Scott


----------



## Robert W. McCoy Jr (Jan 18, 2002)

Did you say drink?

I think Less needs to come to this ouiting so we can try some more of his fancy beer


----------



## Hunter333 (Jan 19, 2000)

I too will need lodging, the freer the better  If none is available, I can always split a room with someone. Scott, you think we can find a $35 room to split?  I kinda doubt it!


----------



## solasylum (Mar 29, 2000)

Kurt...I am sure we can find something!! I would think there would be some smalls hotels along the highway somewhere that would be reasonable.

At this point I just need a date when this might happen to make sure I don't have conflicts.

I've never eaten a bunny but heard they taste good.

Scott


----------



## mich buckmaster (Nov 20, 2001)

How about middle of January? How about January 11+12, or January 18+19? If you want to do it later let me know. I am game no matter when.


----------



## wild bill (Apr 20, 2001)

jan 11&12 would work for me. i would drive down saturday morning and stay saturday night.


----------



## Hunter333 (Jan 19, 2000)

For me, the 18th would be the best as I am goose hunting with Coldwater on the 17th. I also have a party to go to Saturday night on the 11th so will not be able to make it that weekend. How bout the weekend of the January 4-5? Actually, any time between Dec. 20 and Jan.5 works for me as I am on break from school  I know, I know..... teachers have so much time off! Hey, you all could have become teachers you know


----------



## Robert W. McCoy Jr (Jan 18, 2002)

As long as this hunt me and Tom ( thunderhead) are planning doesn't happen on that day.


----------



## Robert W. McCoy Jr (Jan 18, 2002)

We need to get lilred in on this she's got beagles too.
Might need some extra pup's for this outing


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

Any weekend in January works for me. It would be nice to have snow though. The last weather report I heard said possible 50's next week.....another shi$$y ice season in Michigan!


----------



## Thunderhead (Feb 2, 2002)

Rob, our hunt will be on January 12th.


----------



## Robert W. McCoy Jr (Jan 18, 2002)

I'm up for after that if it will work for the rest of you guy's.


----------



## 2PawsRiver (Aug 4, 2002)

Since it sounds like you don't actually have to be a good rabbit hunter, though I wasn't half bad as a kid with a recurve, I just don't seem to have the speed with a compound bow, but what the heck I may give it a try.

If the work schedule does not change will monitor the thread, watch the date and who knows I may even decide to use a shotgun rather then my bow.

Sounds like a good time and I hope to be able to join in.


----------



## Hunter333 (Jan 19, 2000)

To the powers that be..... Has a date been determined? Not trying to be pushy, just trying to rearrange my schedule as needed


----------



## deerhunter08 (Nov 19, 2002)

wow i should pay attention a little more i never get to see the good stuff going on, would love to make this hunt. might have places for some people to stay in kalamazoo which isnt to far from three rivers area. there are a few cheap hotls near that area as well. whats the official timea nd date


----------



## Robert W. McCoy Jr (Jan 18, 2002)

That would be a good weekend for me.


----------



## mich buckmaster (Nov 20, 2001)

I think the weekend of the 18th will be great. Sorry I havent been on for a while. I have been hunting very hard. I have come close to a real good shooter three times and last night I cut some hairs at 150 yards away. ALL WHITE HAIR!!! Hit the belly. I must have misjudged the shot. He ran and started feeding again another 100 yards away. 

Anyhow, I dont have room for someone to stay, but I will let everyone know where we can hunt. 

Now we need to meet where most people will be staying. We can meet in Three RIvers, or we can meet in a little town called Vandalia. That is close to where we will be hunting. I am in for anything. 

Let me know who all can attend and what arrangements people will need. thanks

Dave


----------



## Robert W. McCoy Jr (Jan 18, 2002)

Been seing alot of rabbit sign in that area Buck master??


----------



## bvanzalen (Mar 20, 2002)

Count me in....


----------



## Hunter333 (Jan 19, 2000)

So it IS the 18th? Do you have to gt up at "too early o'clock" to hunt rabbits or do we head out whenever? I will be in Coldwater Friday goose hunting. If we are heading out early, I will head on over Friday rather than drive home...... If I have somewhere free to stay Friday night, I would drive home either. Paying money out for the hunt and expenses for geese is about all the wallet can take. My buddy George will be goose hunting with me so he may be interested in shooting some bunnies on Saturday too (depends on the "boss"). Does anyone have a list of those attending or a link to add a name? I look forward to this as I have never gone after bunnies before, I mean rabbits  If we can catch a live one that isnt too big, my boa constrictor is getting hungry


----------



## Robert W. McCoy Jr (Jan 18, 2002)

I usually start around 7:30.
or 8:00.

I don't like starting to early there are to many feeder trails
left from the night before.

Plus the best time to get rabbits is right before dark. I think.


----------



## mich buckmaster (Nov 20, 2001)

I started another thread on who can come, and will they need somewhere to stay. Have any questions you can post, PM, or email me at [email protected].


----------

